# Anemone spinning round



## Bayinaung

Hey fellas and gals!

I got this nem from ryan yesterday. I put it into a quarantine with the other corals and the nem's in a basket (you can see Taipan's purple donut I bought in the background). It's been moving around in the basket. Just a while ago, I passed by and saw that it was spinning in the current, so I took a video of it. It was doing this intentionally coz the current pushed it away and it came back in again, and was doing the spinning. Who knew they had playful personalities!


----------



## teemee

not sure if you're the person I talked to about the anemones, but if this is the beadlet anemone that the clarkii was in fact hosting, (impossible to tell from the video), it is going to be really stressed out. Anemones don't have personalities - they're very simple organisms, and can tolerate only so much. And in my experience, Heteratis aurora (my favorite anemone by far), can't tolerate much. It needs a deep sand bed, and not quarantine.


----------



## Bayinaung

yeah I was asking random folks what that nem was. This is not the one clarki was hosting but the other. clarki anemone wasn't that purty. this one has very symmetrical tentacles.

this thing's been moving around in the basket I put it in. I saw it spin in there and the current carried it away, and it walked back to that end again to spin. as you saw in the video it stopped spinning at the end. now it's sitting on the other end of the basket.


----------



## Letigrama

Hey how did it go? What kind of nem is it? I can't see the video is to dark? I hope you put the nem.in the tank already to find its place....


----------



## Bayinaung

ah the Nem lady. It is still in a quarantine tank with live rock and a few other corals. It climbed out of that basket by itself and has attached to a rock. It's been hiding under the rock and at times does not come out. I have two actinic bulbs on the tank and I thought that was enough light for it.

I have to get a better pic of it. I think it's a small green sea anemone or its cousin. kinda looks like this with longer tentacles:










Since green sea is a pacific anemone and this coming from Indo shipment I think they are the same species.

once it comes out in the open or I get it into the DT I will post a pic for identification.


----------



## fury165

Hm... Looks like a rock flower Anemone to me, but they are from the Caribbean. I am not familiar with other types of Anems, but with the Rock Flower Anemones, I was told to turn off all flow in the tank for around 10 minutes. This allows the Anemone to take hold to the rock or substrate.. Maybe the same for this one?


----------



## Kweli

fury165 said:


> Hm... Looks like a rock flower Anemone to me, but they are from the Caribbean. I am not familiar with other types of Anems, but with the Rock Flower Anemones, I was told to turn off all flow in the tank for around 10 minutes. This allows the Anemone to take hold to the rock or substrate.. Maybe the same for this one?


Yep, Rock Anemone... I like it


----------



## Bayinaung

Ok I finally took a pic of the nem. the oral disk isn't showing coz the tentacles are curled up but looks like the one above, just smaller. So do you still think it's rock anemone? or something else.


----------



## fury165

Bayinaung said:


> Ok I finally took a pic of the nem. the oral disk isn't showing coz the tentacles are curled up but looks like the one above, just smaller. So do you still think it's rock anemone? or something else.


Nope that isn't a rock flower Anemone... The first pic looks like one.


----------



## Letigrama

Gorgeous. But I can't Id. It should be open. The actinics might not be enough intensity. I would 1. Move it to the main tank already, why so.much quarantine. 2. I hope the rock can go.in the main display or heavens help you to get it detached. ( I should know 

Curious to find how much was it? Looks pretty big too. 

I'm waiting for an ID.


----------



## Letigrama

I actually do think that is a giant green anemone however it is hard to id as because of the proper lighting is curled up. Nems change drastically shape and color because of the light. Also, and I don't mean to nag, but nems feed on zooanthelle which is a little parasite that leavds within the anemone. They have a symbiotic relationship. This parasite feed on light
If you don't give.proper light. Your nem.will keep om shrinking and eventually die.


----------



## Bayinaung

well this is getting a bit interesting. If IS a pacific anemone. the first pic is of sunburst anemone, a variant of the green anemone. sunburst has a relative called Anthopleura elegantissima, or aggregating anemone. Again, it inhabits rocky shores, shallow water. found a pic of it, and it looks closer to this anemone. Now this came from an Indo shipment so I assume it is from the other side of the pacific, yet a close relative of the elegantissima. Anyways, it is described as very abundant, so these are not rare at all, and should be easily found in the pacific, indo, philippines, aus or cali, oregon, washington.



















Some are purple-tipped:


----------



## Bayinaung

OMG they eat crabs.... apparently they eat mussels... maybe fish aren't safe... maybe I shouldn't put them in the DT... what if it eats the hermit crabs? omg.


----------



## Bayinaung

Letigrama said:


> Gorgeous. But I can't Id. It should be open. The actinics might not be enough intensity. I would 1. Move it to the main tank already, why so.much quarantine. 2. I hope the rock can go.in the main display or heavens help you to get it detached. ( I should know
> 
> Curious to find how much was it? Looks pretty big too.
> 
> I'm waiting for an ID.


It's not that big. maybe 4" diameter. the main tube closed up might be 1.75" diameter. It is big and fat. I have put another light on there 12k so this thing will get blasted with light.

It does have the "warts" on its tube like they describe sunburst. I just saw a video of aggregating anemones and they don't have the "warts" on the tube like this nem. so it isn't an aggregating anemone.

my DT's got a high nitrate level from feeding fishes and I'm still trying to get it down. not enough chaeto's grown yet to absorb all the nitrates. It's not expensive, as its a fairly common anemone.


----------



## Letigrama

omg they do eat crabs and they can grow up to 30 cm!!!

you're in trouble... i think if you feed it right should be fine, you got hermit crabs?

Warning, my crabs bug my BTA's they go and tease them for a few seconds, they just retract... doesnt seem yours will do the same, the buggers will be dinner.... oh boy!


----------



## Letigrama

if is a green anemone, like I think, this is from Wikipedia:

Biology and natural history[edit]

Photosynthetic algae, zoochlorellae, and the dinoflagellates, zooxanthellae, live in epidermis and tissue of the gut of A. xanthogrammica forming a symbiotic relationship. This relationship can provide nutrients to the anemone via photosynthesis and contribute to the bright green color of the oral disk and tentacles.[4][7] The bright green color is also due to pigmentation.[5]
Anthopleura xanthogrammica anemones living in caves and shady zones have reduced or no natural symbionts and tend to be less colorful.[3][4][5][7]
They still need the light. I cannot find biology of the sunburst to see the warts you are talking about, If you got one of those, there are rare and expensive!


----------



## Bayinaung

Hey Leti,
It's not a green anemone coz it has the lines radiating from the oral disk, like the sunburst.

Here's the description of the warts on its column from the following link:
"The column has wart-like protuberances (called verrucae), generally aligned in vertical columns, and is usually covered with shell debris.". you can find the description here:

http://sanctuarysimon.org/species/anthopleura/sola/sunburst-anemone

the following website has more info on this:

http://www.wallawalla.edu/academics/departments/biology/rosario/inverts/Cnidaria/Class-Anthozoa/Subclass_Zoantharia/Order_Actiniaria/Anthopleura_sola.html

and here are the "warts" on the column which the green anemone does not have.










Now this guy has the radiating disk and the warts on the column like the sunburst and the elegantsia.

but its disc is much smaller, and its tentacles are longer. So I am speculating it is a close cousin of either species from the other side of the pacific, as the sunburst and aggregating are on this side of the pacific.

I'm going to speculate further that this nem is a relative of the sunburst as it was the only one in ryan's shipment along with the sebae nems. (aggregating nems tend to occur in huge numbers together).

and yeah given this is a shallow water nem that will eat anything that falls in its mouth, it is unlikely to host clowns LMAO!!!


----------



## Letigrama

super cooll!!!!! make sure you post a pic when is finally fully open, is going to be gorgeous whatever it is~


----------



## Bayinaung

Ok I got a problem with this nem. In the last few days it has taken to hiding from the light. It keeps crawling under the rock where it won't get much light. Can anyone understand this? I don't. I found it on the underside of a rock, turned it upside down (that's how I got that shot yesterday) and today it's moved to the other side. where there's no light. what's up with that?


----------



## Bayinaung

*Please tell me why Nem is running from light?*

this puzzle me guys. please tell me why this NEM is going away from light. Makes NO SENSE.


----------



## loonie

I had this kind experience in the past, its just do not stay in one place but keeps moving around and finally disappeared. I had once, caught in my pump and died. This is what I hate about anemones.


----------



## Kweli

Check some other forums like reefcentral. I've read many threads on this so do a search. I can't recall the reasons. It might not be happy with water.. flow... or lighting

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## Kweli

It might also be trying to find the perfect home. If its a sand dweller and your light isn't strong enough down there it might be stuck in limbo

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## Letigrama

Ok

What you got in the Qt? Just the nem? What about the flow?


----------



## Bayinaung

I got mostly about 25lbs of live rock in there, along with a few other corals. no livestock. maybe some chaeto and macro algae... there's a slight flow that was going across it from a powerhead. I have two lights one's a set of 3' actinics and another is 3' 12k. I've been using the dual actinics only. first couple of days it was fine, then it started hiding. I don't have any sand in there atm but they would usually be happy in rock crevices right? Ryan did mention that it might be a sand anemone of some kind. he did have it buried in the sand.


----------



## Bayinaung

sooooooooooo I had to go and re-arrange the rocks at the end of the day, and I found it under a rock on the bottom of the tank in the scant sand I had in there, taking whatever light it gets and nicely opened up. So it's definitely a sand anemone. Hopefully tomorrow I will get a good look at its disc.


----------



## Letigrama

I was just going to say that. a lot of them like only rocks, but carpets go on sand... so there you go. put a little bit more sand may be or move the rocks so she can get light. Seems you are learning more about your nem everyday!


----------



## Bayinaung

*UPDATE on the Spinning Nem*

So I got it in the DT for maybe a month now. It's doing fine. At first it was on a rock. As I increased the flow in the tank it's gone down into the sandbed between two rocks where there's little water flow. This is a shot from it looking straight down at it. It has a small disc, stripes, and its mouth is open. thetantacles seems to lie to curl. before I had fishes in the DT there were lots of little pods swimming in the tank. and each arm would react individually to each pod. It's definitely got VERY GOOD arm control for a nem. they're not sitting there waving in the water. it's a fully controlled tentacle.

This is the color of the nem in regular light. It is green in actinic light. It doesn't turn green with the blue LEDs I got.


----------

